# How many times will you listen to a certain piece of music you like very much？



## C_Bach (Jan 13, 2010)

When I found some music I love very much,I will listen to it again and again until I got fed up with it.How many time do you spend listening to music per day?As for me,I start to wear my headsets from the moment I get up in the morning and put them off till the moment I go to bed...


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Way, way too many times. I'll listen to it obsessively if I really like it.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

With a few pieces, I've heard them every day for as much as half a year. For example: 




My very favorite Eastern piece.


----------



## C_Bach (Jan 13, 2010)

Lukecash12 said:


> With a few pieces, I've heard them every day for as much as half a year. For example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately youtube is not available in China because of the government's prohibition,could you tell me the name of it ?


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

C_Bach said:


> Unfortunately youtube is not available in China because of the government's prohibition,could you tell me the name of it ?


Pipa - Spring Silkworm 春蚕


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

After having listened to some beautiful pieces of music over and over again until I can't stand them anymore, I have learned my lesson, so now I'm very disciplined and hardly ever listen to the same favorite pieces twice in a day. I'm just too afraid to ruin the music I love the most.


----------



## C_Bach (Jan 13, 2010)

TresPicos said:


> After having listened to some beautiful pieces of music over and over again until I can't stand them anymore, I have learned my lesson, so now I'm very disciplined and hardly ever listen to the same favorite pieces twice in a day. I'm just too afraid to ruin the music I love the most.


It's funny.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> After having listened to some beautiful pieces of music over and over again until I can't stand them anymore, I have learned my lesson, so now I'm very disciplined and hardly ever listen to the same favorite pieces twice in a day. I'm just too afraid to ruin the music I love the most.


Same is with be. But let me also add that one of best ways of fightning with overlistening is to get other performances. It usually helps to heal the woulds and became able to listen to the piece much sooner.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

I too will listen obsessively~every day most times all day, in my workshop, in the car... This kind of listening really allows me to hear the whole piece as well as the individual parts that make the whole.
Once I am ready to move to another piece of music the previous gets put away and I may not listen to it again for a long time.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

World Violist said:


> Way, way too many times. I'll listen to it obsessively if I really like it.


I do that as well. I will usually listen to a piece until it is tattooed in my mind, then I will listen to it more.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Right now I have to fight the urge to overlisten to the adagio from Mahler's 10th. I haven't quite "spoiled" it for myself but I fear that might happen soon. Some works have endured ridiculously well despite the many times I've listened to them, such as The Poem of Ecstasy by Scriabin.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Dim7 said:


> Right now I have to fight the urge to overlisten to the adagio from Mahler's 10th. I haven't quite "spoiled" it for myself but I fear that might happen soon. Some works have endured ridiculously well despite the many times I've listened to them, such as The Poem of Ecstasy by Scriabin.


That is funny, I just clicked on that very movement in Winamp before I opened this thread. You are a psychic!


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I just became religious. It was an obvious sign from God that you have been overlistening it too.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I certainly 'overlisten' things, but I don't necessarily think that it's a bad thing. It does feel like a shame when I get to the point that I won't listen to something I thought was world-shattering for months and months, but this has two good sides to it. For one, once I have my obsession out of the way, I can turn to exploring more new music, and it's only when something special comes along that I will listen to it repeatedly. Secondly, when you return to that piece of music after however long, you know it so intimately that it's like being suddenly struck with an old and very dear friend. You can feel every inch of the score and the music can envelop you in a way that other, newer music can't.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

C_Bach said:


> When I found some music I love very much,I will listen to it again and again until I got fed up with it.How many time do you spend listening to music per day?As for me,I start to wear my headsets from the moment I get up in the morning and put them off till the moment I go to bed...


Lately, I used to listen Beethoven's 5th symphony several times in a row, day after day. Similar with other work I like - there's no real limit to it. Thank God for today's home electronic and the fact that it is possible to listen to such works over and over again...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

For several years I've been in an exploring mode. It's like I want to sample all the music ever written with the time I have left to experience it. I do listen to a piece again if I really like it, but no more than a couple of repeats before I move on. 

Randomized playlists are partly responsible for this too.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Weston said:


> It's like I want to sample all the music ever written with the time I have left to experience it.


I know that feeling! It's overwhelming, isn't it! Particularly when I can barely find the time to get through all the known works by my top five composers


----------



## Stunt21 (Jan 22, 2010)

It's like when you know you have not to do something, but you want to do it so much...

Sometimes you're strong and you leave listening it at the 5th time, sometimes you're not strong and you listen to it ooover and over again!

I try not to overlisten, but sometimes I just can't avoid it!! 

Music, what a drug...


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Dim7 said:


> Right now I have to fight the urge to overlisten to the adagio from Mahler's 10th. I haven't quite "spoiled" it for myself but I fear that might happen soon. Some works have endured ridiculously well despite the many times I've listened to them, such as The Poem of Ecstasy by Scriabin.


Close, but no cigar. I'm addicted to his Prometheus poem/symphony/whatchamicallit. I probably don't listen to the Poem of Ecstasy overly much, because I'm a little disappointed with the trumpet line. I keep thinking Scriabin could have done better than that.


----------



## MisquotedTeabag (Jan 24, 2010)

Lol, I just checked iTunes for a disturbingly amusing fact. I've listened Alfred Brendel's rendition, along with Sir Neville Merriner of Mozart's 24th concerto (the first movement) a total of 335 times.........Hmm.....

EDIT: 336 now.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

if the composer has a V or Z lots


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I like Verdi very much, starts with a V.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I never listen to the same piece of music twice in a day. With classical music I will usually play diffrent accounts of symphonies if I need to play the same piece I played the day before. Schumann's 3rd and 4th are getting a fair bit of stick at the moment but I've listened to Bernstein in the car (yesterday), Sawallisch and Herreweghe (last week) and Ticciati right now, whilst I iron shirts. All different so I wont get bored of them. I'm the same with all my Beethoven symphony cycles. Rarely play anything from the same cycle in the same week unless I'm working my way through it as I've just acquired it. Just got through Janson's wonderful cycle last week and it was a real treat. Must admit to playing his Pastoral twice in two days because it's really that good.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I went nuts over Beethoven's opera, Fidelio. I listened to it incessantly and bought about 24 sets. Not I hardly ever listen to it. Before that I did the same with Beethoven's Ninth but have over 40 sets. I still listen incessantly to works: Barber of Seville 4 times in past two days and same performance (just purchased 11th set). Mahler's 7th three times yesterday and maybe again today. Maybe I will burn out on more works, maybe I will come back to them. Burned out on Flying Dutchman (10 sets) but do go back to it for 2-3 listens at a time. Plenty of great music out there if you do burn out on something, but maybe better to have more variety to start with so as not to burn out on anything.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't listen to the classical music I like more than once a day (I think). Spotify keeps the score for me. Last year I really went crazy over a black metal song (with disco beat!) and it crowned my most played song list, while Richard Egarr was my most played artist. With classical I play more different works by my favorite composer at the moment or an artist I like, and don't repeat too much.


----------

